# طريقة اكتشاف الفايروسات الموجودة فى روابط المواقع



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

*طريقة سهله لاكتساف الفايروسات اللى بيحطوها الاخوة المسلمين فى لينكات وبيحطوها فى ردودهم

او ممكن حد يبعتها على النت 

اول حاجة اذا كانت على هيئة لينك  او موقع انترنت نلاحظ الامتداد الموجود فى الصورة 







او اذا  حد بعتلك ملف و كان امتداده   exe  زى اللى فى لاصورة الجاية ما تفتحش الملف و يفضل تمسحه مباشرة 





ياريت يا جماعه ناخد بالنا لان الملفات دى ممكن تسرق معلومات من الجهاز و ممكن تدمر اجهزة 

وربنا يحافظ على الجميع ​*


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا يا يدو على التوضيح

وعلى الشغل الجامد ده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*انا شغال ببرنامج كاسبر جميل

لما افتح اي صفحه فيها فيرس او انزل اي حاجه فيها فيرس

بيبلغني علي طول

وبعمل ديليت علي طوووول

شكرا ديدو

وربنا يرحمنا من الجماعه اياهم​*


----------



## Ferrari (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك يا ديدوووو على المعلومات الحلوة دى

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك

​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا يا يدو على التوضيح
> 
> وعلى الشغل الجامد ده​



*ميرسى يا ماما انا بحاول اتعلم منك*​ :flowers:​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا شغال ببرنامج كاسبر جميل
> 
> لما افتح اي صفحه فيها فيرس او انزل اي حاجه فيها فيرس
> 
> ...



*طيب كويس يا مايكل اصل احنا عندنا اخواتنا البنات هنا اكيد فيهم ناس ما يعرفوش 

وربنا يباركك يا جميل *​


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا للمعلومه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> شكرا لك يا ديدوووو على المعلومات الحلوة دى
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> ​



ربنا يخليك يا جميل و يباركك​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

بنت الفادى قال:


> شكرا للمعلومه
> ربنا يعوضك​



ميرسى على مرورك يا بنت الفادى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا ديدو انا كنت عايزة اعرف حاجة زي دي من زمان

ياريت يتثبت الموضوع دا يا جماعة لانة مهم جدا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2009)

*ميررررررررسى ياديدو للمعلومة جديدة عليا *​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2009)

تم التثبيت ​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا شغال ببرنامج كاسبر جميل​*
> 
> *لما افتح اي صفحه فيها فيرس او انزل اي حاجه فيها فيرس*​
> *بيبلغني علي طول*​
> ...


 
يراااجل بيبلغك ايه قول بيسرعك بيخضك دنا شلته بسبب صوته ​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف شكر يا ديدو انا كنت عايزة اعرف حاجة زي دي من زمان
> 
> ياريت يتثبت الموضوع دا يا جماعة لانة مهم جدا​



*ميرسى يا فراشة و ربنا يبعد عنك البنى ادمين المرضى دول *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يراااجل بيبلغك ايه قول بيسرعك بيخضك دنا شلته بسبب صوته ​



*ههههههه تصدقى صح يا ميرنا يالهوى ده عليه صوت :smil8: يجيب العصب 

تحسى ان واحد بيزيق ياشيخة ده انا صوتى احلى 30:*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ميررررررررسى ياديدو للمعلومة جديدة عليا *​



*العفو يا مرمر ابقى خدى بالك بقى ​*


----------



## SALVATION (14 يناير 2009)

_حقيقى مهم جدا للجميع ويا ريت لو فى طرق تانى للمعرفة
مشكور كتييير ديدو
يسوع يبارك عملك​​_


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههه تصدقى صح يا ميرنا يالهوى ده عليه صوت :smil8: يجيب العصب *​
> 
> 
> *تحسى ان واحد بيزيق ياشيخة ده انا صوتى احلى 30:*​


 
واحد بيزيق قولى ديناصور جنبك ولا طلعلك​


----------



## mero_engel (14 يناير 2009)

*ميرسي يا ديدو علي التوضيح *
*معلومه مهمه فعلا *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _حقيقى مهم جدا للجميع ويا ريت لو فى طرق تانى للمعرفة
> مشكور كتييير ديدو
> يسوع يبارك عملك​​_



ميرسى يا تونى وانا هحاول اعمل الطرق التانية بس يارب جهازى ما يتأثرش وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا ديدو علي التوضيح *
> *معلومه مهمه فعلا *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



*ميريى يا ميرو وربنا يباركك *​


----------



## monlove (14 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليك وربنا يحرسنا *


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

monlove قال:


> *شكرا ليك وربنا يحرسنا *



*ميرسى على مرورك و ربنا يباركك و اكون قدرت اوصل حاجة *​


----------



## صوت الرب (14 يناير 2009)

موضوع مهم و مفيد جدا
و المعلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي
شكرا كثير ليك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2009)

*ايوه كده يا ديدووو عاوزين شغل جامد هههههه
وليييك منى أحلى تقييييييييم للموضوع 
متشكرين يا فندم ​*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> موضوع مهم و مفيد جدا
> و المعلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي
> شكرا كثير ليك
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



*ميرسى يا صوت الرب ربنا يباركك و يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ايوه كده يا ديدووو عاوزين شغل جامد هههههه
> وليييك منى أحلى تقييييييييم للموضوع
> متشكرين يا فندم ​*



*ميرسى يا دونا ده من زوقك *​


----------



## vetaa (15 يناير 2009)

ميرسى يا ديدووووو هى دى الناس الشاطره اللى بتعرف تجيب من الاخر يجى منك


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> ميرسى يا ديدووووو هى دى الناس الشاطره اللى بتعرف تجيب من الاخر يجى منك



*ميرسى يا فيتا ربنا يخلينى ليكم ههههههههههه

لا بجد اى خدمة اتعلمى بقى مش هعيشلكم كتير انا *​


----------



## totty (15 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا ديدو على المعلومات الجامده

عايزين كمان وكمان زى كده*​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع

و شرح اروع

شكرا سلام ونعمة*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2009)

Dido0o0o0o0o

شكرااااا  اخي للمعلومة

سلام المسيح


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

totty قال:


> *ميرسى يا ديدو على المعلومات الجامده
> 
> عايزين كمان وكمان زى كده*​



انا هعمل اللى عليا و الباقى على ربنا  ههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا توتى على ردك​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> 
> و شرح اروع
> 
> شكرا سلام ونعمة*



ميرسى يا امجد على مرورك و ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> dido0o0o0o0o
> 
> شكرااااا  اخي للمعلومة
> 
> سلام المسيح



*العفو يا كليمو ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى جدااااااااا للشرح والمعلومات الجامده دى يا ديدووووووووو*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى جدااااااااا للشرح والمعلومات الجامده دى يا ديدووووووووو*



العفو يا كوكى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2009)

معلومه مهمه جدا يا ديدو 

ميررررررسى ليك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## رانا (15 يناير 2009)

جميل ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه مهمه جدا يا ديدو
> 
> ميررررررسى ليك يا فندم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



العفو يا كوكو الرب يباركك​


----------



## suf_ch (15 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

الرب يباركك

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

suf_ch قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> الرب يباركك
> 
> المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​




ربنا يخليك و يباركك​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (16 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة..
أخي الحبيب ديدو .. 
جميع البرامج تنتهي ب exe 
فكيف نعرف انه فيروس؟ رجاء التوضيح


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (16 يناير 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> سلام ونعمة..
> أخي الحبيب ديدو ..
> جميع البرامج تنتهي ب exe
> فكيف نعرف انه فيروس؟ رجاء التوضيح



اخى محامى مسيحى انا حاطط فى الموضوع فوق صورة للملف بتاع الفايرس 

هتلاقيها واضحه 

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## trank (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك يا ديدوووو على المعلومات الحلوة دى

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

trank قال:


> شكرا لك يا ديدوووو على المعلومات الحلوة دى
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك



*ميرسى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## بوسى هانى (3 فبراير 2009)

:close_tem:94::t7:ld::99:شكرا على المعلومة الجميلة


----------



## holiness (8 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمة مع الجميع .. 

اخوية الغالي شرحك صحيح بالنسبة لو كان اللينك باعتبار انه صورة لكن لو كان برنامج فيجيب ان يكون على امتداد exe لانه ملف تنفيد والا كيف سيشتغل البرنامج ؟؟ طبعا لو لم يكن البرنامج داخل ملف rar or zip  

نشكرك من اجل شرحك و تعبك 

و الاخوان اللي يحبوا ينزلوا برامج فلينزلوا برامج من مواقع يثقوا به 

و تحياتي للجميع


----------



## توتا شيكو (16 فبراير 2009)

متشكرين بجد الموضوع دة مهم وياريت بيقي منه موضوعات كتيرة انا لسه مغير ة يوردة الجهاز بسب فيرس وهي مكنتش كملت سنه ربنا يعوضك


----------



## bahaa_06 (16 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لك يا ديدوووو على المعلومات الحلوة دى

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرااا  جداااا 


ربنا يعودك


----------



## trank (3 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا يا يدو على التوضيح

وعلى الشغل الجامد ده


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا اكتير يا ديدو على ها التوضيح*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## شيرين حنا (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومه الجميلة


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل والمهم ده

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## المجد للمسيح (28 مارس 2009)

فعلا معلومه جديده ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي


----------



## sunny man (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_


_ يا نجم على المعلومه_

_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## linda danyal (4 أبريل 2009)

صلاه الى كل من له ضرف صعبه                                                                                                             


اتوسل اليك يارب مدبر الاكوان كما يشاء يامن تمتحن عبيدك بل محن والشدائد امنحني صبرا جميلا على هذه الشده واحفض لي بصبري اجرا جميلا ولتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذالك على الارض ولتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي


----------



## linda danyal (4 أبريل 2009)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير كل عام وانتم متجددون مع الرب يسوع بقيامته لنصلي معا ايها الاحباء ليضع الرب سلاما على الارض ويباركها ويكسر شر ابليس  امين


----------



## Rosetta (4 أبريل 2009)

*مرسي يا ديدو 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## dreamnet2008 (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## أَمَة (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة يا ديدو​


----------



## tonylovejesus (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا didoooooooooo


----------



## dandash1 (27 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر ديدو على المعلومة المهمة دى_​


----------



## maria123 (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا كتير عل المعلومات


----------



## mirola (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا وربنا يباركك معلومه مفيدة جدا


----------



## lمسلم وأفتخر (15 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على الجهد


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## 1مايكل (30 يوليو 2009)

صيغة ال exe هى صيغة التحميل يعنى فيه العاب كدة و ايوة ممكن يحطوا فيها فيرس لكن الأمتداد دة لتحميل يعتبر كل البرامج بالصيغة دى ........


----------



## الامير جرجس (11 أغسطس 2009)

في طريقه كويسه نعمل كوبي للينك ونحطه في جوجل
جوجل هيعملو سكان ويقول انو خطر او لا
لان في لينكات بيكون الفيرس موجود جوا صوره او ملزوق في صفحة نت اديه واول ما تدخل الصفحه الفيرس اوتوماتيك بيشتغل


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*اولا اشكر صاحب الموضوع علي التحزير المهم فعلا
ثانيا اشكر الامير جرجس رد: طريقة اكتشاف الفايروسات الموجودة فى روابط المواقع

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في طريقه كويسه نعمل كوبي للينك ونحطه في جوجل
جوجل هيعملو سكان ويقول انو خطر او لا
لان في لينكات بيكون الفيرس موجود جوا صوره او ملزوق في صفحة نت اديه واول ما تدخل الصفحه الفيرس اوتوماتيك بيشتغل  
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## mr.hima (13 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة كويسة..والواحد عندة انتي فيرس شديد بردة avast صراحة احسن من كاسبر لأن كاسر بيتقل الجها ز خالص 
وesetsmart حلو بردة ​


----------



## mr.hima (13 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *اولا اشكر صاحب الموضوع علي التحزير المهم فعلا
> ثانيا اشكر الامير جرجس رد: طريقة اكتشاف الفايروسات الموجودة فى روابط المواقع
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


المعلومة دي اول مرة اعرفها 
شكرا ​


----------



## ramysefen (16 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمة
 ربنا يباركك
علي المعلومات دي


----------



## manga640 (30 أغسطس 2009)

كلام صح ميه فى الميه لانه حصل معى شخصيا-و الف شكر على المعلومه الغاليه


----------



## duosrl (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## مينا جورج عبد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على تعبك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## روما98 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليييييييييييييييييك

الموضوع جميل اوى 

بس ياريت تشرحولنا اكتر على الموضوع دة

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" على التنبية 
بركات الرب​


----------



## Messias (25 يناير 2010)

ميرسى ديدو على الموضوع المهم ده فيه طريقه تانيه برنامج افيرا بريميام لما بدخل على مواقع فيها اى فيرس او ملفات تجسس بيقولى انه اكتشف فيرس فى الصفحه دى و مش بيخلى المتصفح يدخل عليها من الأساس


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى ليك اووووووى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

ميررررررررررررررررررررسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل دى


----------



## elamer1000 (23 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## jamil (23 فبراير 2010)

الرب يباركك ومنونين من يا ديدو على المبادره اللطيفه


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا كتير للمعلومه القيمه دي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (9 مارس 2010)

ميرسى على المعلومة القيمة الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## zezza (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا ديدو على المعلومة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## goldenhair (11 مارس 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaanks and God bless u


----------



## konda (17 أبريل 2010)

*عزيزي الفاضل انا مسلم ولما عملت سيرش علي برنامج الوينرار بدون ضغط جابلي منتداكم والرابط اكسيل*

*لكني لم ابحث عن اي فيرس ونزلت البرنامج واستفدت به *

*ولمعلوماتك الفيرس ليس فقط في اللينكات ولكن ممكن في صوره لاتتخيلها ولا تعمل حسابها  فقط*

*اعتمد وتوكل علي الله وهو الحارس*

*تحياتي لكم جميعا (نحن ليسوا ارهابيون كما تظهرونا واغلب اصدقائي الاوفياء مسيحيون)*​


----------



## mayvol (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا الرب يباركك​


----------



## rafatalshamy (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومه الجميله . وربنا يعوضك خيرا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 يوليو 2010)

معلومة حلوة
شكراا​


----------



## petit chat (3 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومة القيمة 
الرب يبعد عننا المسلمين وفيرساتهم 
هههههه
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## fady22 (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا ديدوووووووو معلوملت هايله


----------



## christin (16 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومه
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tonyturboman (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومة


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2010)

عندى سؤال بقى
قية كتير من البرامج امتدادها .exe
تبقى فيرس ولا ية ؟؟؟


----------



## MAJI (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للمعلومة والتحذير المهمين 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا ديدوووو


----------



## jamil (11 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا املنا بيكم تعلمونا كل شي يضر بالحاسوب


----------



## رومانى ذكريا (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا


----------



## biscuta (3 يناير 2011)

مرسىىىىىىىىىى اوىىىىىىىىىىى معلومة مفيدة موووووووت 
طيب والللى عنده فيرس يشيل ازاى واذاكان فتاااااااك بينزل كل مانزل ويندوز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (21 يناير 2011)

*انا أسف 
بس الكلام ده مش صح 
هو فعلا الفيرس بيتحط علي .exe 
بس مانا ممكن أحط الملف ال .exe جوة rar 
وأغلب اللي بيعملوا الفيروسات بيحطوها علي .exe ب binder وبيحطها جوة rar 

*


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (14 مايو 2011)

*اسمحلى اغلب الملفات فيها الامتداد exe فياريت توضيح اكثر 
واية رايك فى هذا الملف  setup.exe
(مدرس فصل.CAB)هل دة بة فيروسات او ملف تجسس
والف شكر وربنا يخليكم للغلابة *​


----------



## noraa (17 مايو 2011)

طبعا  موضوع فى غاية الاهمية  بس هو الامتداد دة اساسا بيق موجود بالفعل فى نسخة الويندوز


----------



## مرمرين (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ebn_elminya (5 يونيو 2011)

علي فكره المعلومه ديه خطأ 
لان 
ال .exe
مش فيروس ده امتداد لبرنامج 
 an application extention
وليس فيروس


----------



## mag5699 (21 يناير 2012)

فعلا احنا محتاجين نعرف علشان نتحصن وربنا هو الا بيستر ويحافظ على اولادة


----------



## mag5699 (21 يناير 2012)

اعتقد انه يقصد ان دى ملف تنفيذى ممكن يكون فيرس مش لازم بالضرورة يكون فيرس لكن مدام فيه تحاليل ومفيش وضوح يبقى الحيطه احسن


----------



## jamil (23 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل ويفيدكلش هوايه


----------



## aalyhabib (7 مايو 2012)

الموضوع جميل ومفيد ... وشــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## رودي العراقي (18 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للمعلومة


----------



## نانا3 (24 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك جدا على المعلومه ربنا يعوضك


----------



## AHANIFAHD (26 يوليو 2012)

*ملفات التجسس*

* انا جالى الينك دة على الفيس ومشيت وراة زى القفص وبعد شوية لقيت ناس بتقول انة ملف تجسس اوفيرس انا مش عارف اعمل اية وبعدين نزلت كسبر انترنت سيكيورتى ومش عارف اعمل بية حاجة لان الانجليزى عندى بعافية شوية شكرا للمساعدة اخواتى فى المسيحhttp://goo.gl/ueogK*


----------



## كيرو حنا (30 يوليو 2012)

مرسيه على الموضوع 
استفدت كتير منه


----------



## ميلاد صليب (5 نوفمبر 2013)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## نبيل 2010 (28 مارس 2014)

شكرااااااااااااا يا يدو على التوضيح


----------



## toto1976 (23 مايو 2014)

ممكن حد عندو برنامج انتى فيرس كويس


----------



## yanbo3-alhayat (28 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع وجميل ومفيد جدا تابع اخي 
ينبوع الحياة


----------



## rafatalshamy (2 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا اخى العزيز على هذه المعلومات وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كروان555 (19 يونيو 2015)

العلم بالشىء ولا الجهل بة .                                                                                                                                                         شكرااااااااااااااا[/SIZE]


----------



## carate (23 ديسمبر 2017)

شوكوران لكم


----------



## duosrl (25 سبتمبر 2018)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## carate (21 أكتوبر 2018)

تحياتى لكم يا أعزائى


----------

